# OKAY...I'M TICKED!



## Trinity_Acres (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi all!

My




: WONDERFUL Mini Donkey gave Merlin a new do! *Now what??? * His beautiful tail use to drag the ground!!!!!!!!  I'm just sick.

Other than :deadhorse2: *(just kidding!!)* my sweet, cute, precious, angelic, donkey

... WHAT ON EARTH can I do to grow his tail back quickly???

This will take years!!!!!!!!



: Oh my...it's a good thing he's cute. Here is the new rage in hair design at Trinity Acres designed by "Rascal" (I think he haircutting days are over!) I think I'll be straightening it up a bit (I use to cut hair for a living) to at least make it even. I don't like the bobbed tail look AT ALL!!

[SIZE=12pt]*The Do" (left) The Hair Designer, Rascal (right)*[/SIZE]







*Any suggestions would be appreciated!!! Thanks. *

Janine


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2006)

Uh oh! 

Ok, deep breaths!! It looks like the "hairdo" isn't TOO short, really, almost to the hocks. Is the "victim" a young horse? I think it may take just a matter of months instead of years for that tail to grow back out. As long as Rascal doesn't have access to it anymore, anyway, lol!!

Look on the bright side-- at least this is one tail that won't be dragging in the mud or snow, right? :lol:


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Dec 3, 2006)

Merlin's 5 years old. And yes, we've separated the "artist" if you will.



:


----------



## wade3504 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think it's the same stuff that Barnbum is saying but I have used MTG that I think is made by Shapely's. It smells pretty bad like a campfire or something like that but it works. Also, there is a cholesterol stuff at Walmart in the hair care department that helps hair grow back too. Right before I had given a colt back to a friend he had eaten my mares tail. I freaked and told him it was a good thing he was leaving. He had to pick the horse that I used for halter.


----------



## MyBarakah (Dec 3, 2006)

Yikes!

I got a weanling colt to be a weaning buddy to my one weanling colt I raised this year. And he came with a tail partially gone. And I was told that they will chew on manes/tails if they are lacking minerals. So I made sure I had loose trace minerals and also a mineral and salt block for him. When he first came he (one time) chewed on my weanlings mane (thank gosh not the tail)..... He did eat some of that loose trace mineral..... And has never since chewed. My weanling I raised has never chewed on mane/tails. So I am a firm beliver that it has to do with the minerals.


----------



## Marty (Dec 3, 2006)

Ooh Ooh Ooh bad little donkey. 

I hope Santa doesn't put coal in his stocking!

Feed some biotin. Grow hoof = grow coat = grow tail !!! YIP YIP YIP ~~~


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't cut it off any more!

You will be surprised how quickly that grows back.

We have show candidates arrive here in winter with tails that look like that or WORSE and by the first show in March they are totally presentible. I think some have suggested MTG and that is good, or use the Healthy Haircare product that you mix with water and spray on....comb in. Or just leave it alone till spring. Then you can see where it is and do a little shaping if need be.

Charlotte

And I agree with Marty....Biotin will help hair growth


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 3, 2006)

SORRY ABOUT THE TAIL  . WE HAD A GOAT THAT ATE OFF AN ENTIRE FORLOCK AND ALOT OF MY MARES TAIL. I USED MTG AND IT SEEMED TO WORK, SMELLS ALITTLE WEIRD



: ! GOOD LUCK , NIKKI


----------



## LGahr (Dec 3, 2006)

Trinity_Acres said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My
> 
> ...


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 3, 2006)

Seems Rascal's name sure fits! :lol:

Sandy


----------



## Lauralee (Dec 3, 2006)

Why was this moved? Did I miss something?

It appears to me that the animal whose tail was chewed off was a miniature horse....right???


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree with Charlotte! Don't cut anymore off.... I know that Marty's advice of using Biotin works wonders! I also use Eqyss Avacado Mist (leave in conditioner/detangler) on my horses and myself.... It seems to speed the growth process too. You can get it online at State Line Tack. Hope your little guy's tail grows back quick!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 3, 2006)

OHHH geee,  all Rascal was really trying to do was get him ready in time for christmas, :bgrin and he thought he would give you a hand---ooopppsss, make that hoof, by helping you a bit, and making it a little easier for you to comb.



: :bgrin MTG does workl good, I had this happen to a arabian of mine, but IMOI dont think that its mineral realated at all, since all of mine always get there minerals, I think some chew just for the pleasure of doing it. They just see a tail and its hanging around...and the next thing it becomes a playtoy for them. At least that is what I found with my horse that had done it the one time.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 3, 2006)

I am so sorry to laugh...but that is funny :lol:

I am sure your donkey was just having fun



:

I have an idea that might get him out of the dog house sooner



:

*check this site out......Instant Hair Extensions

~Good Luck~ Teri


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Dec 3, 2006)

No sure why this got moved but that's okay. I still got good advice. Yes, Merlin is my 5 year old mini horse gelding. He doesn't seem as upset about his hairdo as Rascal still has all his teeth! :lol:

Yes, Rascal definitely has lived up to his name. I'd like to ask the people who owned him why oh why would you give him a name that he felt he had to live up to.



: Despite his ornery streak, he's really a lovable little guy.

Where do I find MTG? I've not heard of it before. I'll definitely be adding biotin too. Merlin is used in our petting farm and of course, I want him to look his best! At least I've got until spring before our petting farm events start again. Thanks for the advice everyone.

Quite possibly I'll have a great before and after comparison in the spring.



:


----------



## shane (Dec 3, 2006)

lol does EEHAW EEHAW EEHALAWAYS DO THIS!!!!!! :lol: sorry but i cant stop laughing as your donkey looks so inocent



:


----------



## Lewella (Dec 3, 2006)

Been there, done that! My husband's mini jenny Juanita is a tail eater - she does it when she's mad. I sold her favorite yearling colt, she ate the tails off the rest of them. I changed her from one pasture to another, she ate a geldings tail off. Like everyone has said though - they do grow back very quickly. Juanita ate Rico's (the gelding's) tail about a month ago (he's a 2 year old) and it has already grown back at least 3 inches. It was above his hocks and is now back below the hocks and I expect it will be a respectable length again by spring.



:


----------



## luckymeacres (Dec 3, 2006)

With our big horses, we used to braid the tails and use a tail bag, they really seemed to grow fast.


----------



## Jetiki (Dec 3, 2006)

Hair ingestion can cause a blockage. Please watch the donkey carefully.

Good luck with the hair growth. I haven't had this situation happen to me so I can't give any advice there.

Karen


----------



## Chico (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi,

Our little guy loves to chew on one of our girls tail too. She is such a sweetheart that she actually let's him! Our vet suggested putting that nasty tasting dog stuff on her tail. You know, that no chew stuff. It did work for the summer, but now that the rainy season has started it doesn't seem to be working as well. It's worth a try. Won't grow it back, but it might prevent any future issues. Good luck!

Chico


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm a goner

*******

Group: Members

Posts: 5646

Joined: 6-September 04

From: New York

Member No.: 2081

Shapelys. Rub some on the tail base once a week only and it'll grow out faster. I don't use it except when they get itchy, but I do have to trim tails ever few months so they don't drag.

That's a better situation than those puff balls at the top, which is what most of mine have from rubbing!! wacko.gif

Gee can you use on human hair..........I need that stuff.................lol

Shapelys. Rub some on the tail base once a week only and it'll grow out faster. I don't use it except when they get itchy, but I do have to trim tails ever few months so they don't drag.

GEE CAN YOU USE IT ON HUMAN HAIR,...............LOL..........I NEED THAT


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 4, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]OH MY... Do you really think Rascal ate the hair or just pulled it out? He does look quite innocent in the picture... :hypocrite: Good luck with everything!




: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

